# Ang's Warriors of Chaos *Pic Heavy*



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thought that I might make a project log for my WIP Warriors of Chaos Army. I dont have a ton of money at the moment, so it may be slow moving when it comes to new stuff, but I've been doing odd jobs here and there for money towards this army, so we will see how it goes haha. 

So far I plan to do 2500 points in all, and I will mark things off as I go. With this army, I am forcing myself to finish painting what is already built before building anything new. I have a tendency to get caught up in sweet conversions and the modelling bit, then taking months to finish painting. So hopefully having an ongoing blog and forcing myself to take it in steps will be motivation enough to get a fully painted army cranked out within the next 6 months or so (probobly less time than that though)

Anyways - here is what I've got so far. Just finished my first Marauder Horseman, 4 more to go. Then after that will come my Nurgle Sorcerer - hoping to stick with a Nurgle/Khorne theme with the exception of my Tzeentch dedicated Knights.

Here is the first finished Marauder Horseman - tried to get a close up of both the freehanded Khorne runes. I wanted the one on the horse to look like it had been branded into the horse's flesh, I'm fairly happy with it.





































And my Sorcerer Lord










His arm looks alright enough to pass for fantasy, as the Dwarfs have the helicopter thing, and the robotic arm on this has that steampunk feel - and can be powered by sorcery, so I'm not too worried. 

I did have to cut off a 40k looking cable though, indicated by the arrow










And his familiars











C&C Welcome

Cheers!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Heres what I hope to finish for this army:
Red=Bought, Yellow=Built, Green=Fully Painted Units

Sorcerer Lord
Exalted Hero of Khorne on Juggernaut
Wulfrik the Wanderer
Chaos Warriors 1 (x19 Warriors)
Chaos Warriors 2 (X20 Warriors)
Marauder Horseman 1
Marauder Horseman 2
Marauders (x29)
Knights
Hellcannon Conversion (may just buy the real thing, not sure yet)
Warshrine Conversion


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The horseman looks like a solid start to the army. The unit should look excellent when lined up.

I particularly like the bay tones on the horse.

However, the highlighting on the mane looks a little harsh; it might look better with a black wash over the top to draw it together.



Angelus Censura said:


> Hellcannon Conversion (may just buy the real thing, not sure yet)


Having cursed my way through a Hellcannon last month, I will probably convert (or even make from scratch) if I decide to field a second one.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Hell yeah, I may have to look to yours for some inspiration. Thats the last unti I am going to do I think, so I can build up more ideas. 

I noticed the mane as well when uploading the pics, I will definitely have to throw a black wash over that


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Really like them! The MH looks great, very norse. I also like the sorceror, good idea to use that model (it's from the Nurgle DP ins'nt it?)


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Yup, came with the FW Nurgle DP, had no idea what to use him for, but I figure he'll make a sweet sorcerer now that Ive decided to tackle fantasy haha


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Been a few weeks since I posted this, been busy with all kinds of bullshit. Last night I fially broke these guys out again and decided to paint two more horses and have a go at my first ever snow bases, which I think turned out pretty well. Heres the progress so far:













































I like the way the snow looks melted an frozen in areas, I may have to use this on my CSM bases. I plan to convert this thread into both a Warriors of Chaos thread and my Deathguard WIP thread, as I think I may switch back and forth between the two to keep me interested, I get bored painting the same shit over and over.

Anyways, C&C welcome as always! And let me know if I should do a tutorial on anything.
Cheers


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things are looking great Ang! I really like the way the horses are turning out, though the grey one could stand with a light Badab wash just to tie all the muscle structures together. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah good thinking, the Badab could probobly get rid of tht chalky look too ad make it more natural. Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very characterful horses.

The bases look great; I especially like the way there is snow on the tops of tussocks then a clear patch underneath.

If you are looking for more ideas for winter basing, dry-brushing pure white over some areas and adding less snow gives the affect of frozen ground.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lovely painting


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the maurauder horsemen. I like the paint scheme you have used.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking great man! I really like the clean contrast you have going on in these models, they read really well.

Another kit to use as a base of a hellcannon is the Dark Legion Unholy Carronade from warzone. It would need some conversion but costs a ton less. I think it would mostly need a little more decoration, and a built up platform/wheels.










Or maybe an old armorcast cannon of khorne if you have 50 or 60 bucks to spend on ebay.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Just found this thread, sir. Lovely painting so far! Looking forward to seeing more. As for the hellcannon - scratchbuild? :biggrin:


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and rep guys! As to the Hellcannon, I'm saving that for last haha, I could tie up the rest of my army for weeks thinking of what to do with that one. I threw those ideas for the Hellcannon on a word doc, so I can come back to it when I decide to tackle that project.

Started working on my Sorceror Lord last night, should have him done within the next few days


EDIT: Finished the Sorcerer a few minutes ago, just need to base him, so pics tomorrow


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Made some progress on my Sorcerer, but I don;t think I'm entiely happy with him. He needs some detail work done, I'm just not sure what. Ideas?

C&C Welcome as always! (Hopefully the double posts haven't bee an issue)





































Cheers!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the hood. As far as details I would add some places on the metal arm that are actually steel looking. Like they are places where the rust has been worn off by use if that makes sense. Other than that I think he looks great!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, thanks I appreciate it. He looks a bit better in person since he is so small, and has a lot of gloss on parts of him, which didn't show up in the picture.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm really liking that herald/sorcerer dude. The rust is absolutely stunning, and you pulled off the rotting flesh look very well. Keep up the great work!


----------

